# Can we have a new rule please conrad?



## Emma (Oct 30, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of people from the other boards who are against feederism have come here to 'jump on' the people who post 'weight board issues'. Now I can understand that they don't like it, and find a lot of it creepy. But for as long as I can remember this board has been the only place people like me and the others can come to talk about stuff like this. 

So I was thinking that maybe we could have a rule against people coming here and doing it? I honestly think it's putting people off posting what they want to on this board. I'm not trying to cause an arguement or anything. I'd just like to see this board back to the way it was


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with you 100%. Lest we not forget that the Weight Board was originally set up IN FAVOR of feederism. At least that's how I perceived it when I discovered it in 1998. This board has always been the most populated, and naturally, conversations eventually spanned out to cover anything from movies to politics. There's always the foodee board, but seriously...who are we kidding here?


----------



## GPL (Oct 30, 2006)

You are right Emma.
I remember the old boards, there was so much trouble on it all the time. I really dont want that to happen again. We need to keep this place for the people who love these issues.

GPL.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 30, 2006)

The opposing opinion was just as present on the old boards, we just have more active users now with the new format. 

I agree that if someone doesn't have any interest in gaining or issues discussed here, there's not really any good reason for them to come over and just bash away at people for it - simple enough to avoid the board. 

However, I think a rule against fair discussion (meaning, I don't like this and here is why) is unnecessary. Anyone who's a member here should be able to contribute in a fair, balanced and constructive manner. I personally sit firmly in the middle of the fence on the issue - it's not of personal interest to me, nor is it some oogy thing that only creepy freaks do. 

This is me answering as a participant only, not in a moderator capacity. I have no idea Conrad's feelings on this, and only he can make that type of call.


----------



## altered states (Oct 30, 2006)

Honestly, I welcome critical discussions of feederism, but if the Weight Board is going to function as it's meant to, people have to be stopped from hijacking threads to criticize and attack other posters. I don't understand why is this kind of behavior tolerated here and not on other boards.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with this notion as well as I had stopped posting on the Original Weight Board due to ignorant comments and grew tired of defending my choice between 2 consenting adults.
I don't post in the WLS board criticizing people for their decisions opinions inspite of everything, so why should this board be hijacked?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sure that I've been part of some hijacks at some point, and I've certainly let it all go if I'm quite positive a poster is a troll (though we all know this is a fine line and it can get ugly if we're all allowed to decide who is a "troll" and begin screwing around if that person isn't.) 

I've mentioned this recently, but I agree with others who see a problem. Critical analysis is great and there are some AMAZING threads that have great dialogue around here. However, it is true that a lot of our most vocal and "loud" posters _only _post in the weight board when there's someone or something to attack.

As a regular poster in good standing that eroticizes both fat...and at times gaining (or I guess to be technical, the fantasy of gaining), it's frustrating to see how we can't talk about anything. I am a feminist. I will stand up to people and FAs I think have crossed a line. I'm sure you've seen AFG bristle up a little... 

But lately, the attacks and mocking has just gotten out of hand. We have to think about what it was like when we first got into the "scene"...of course we asked stupid questions, of course we said the wrong things. We need to let people find their way, maybe help em along, instead of so many of us acting like we know it all. We should guide and encourage and only ridicule or mock when its necessary (ha ha).

I said it recently and I'll say it again: if the topics we cover on this board are either: 1) a trigger for behavior that you consider harmful personally, or 2) something that turns you off....realize that many of us are here because we want this place, need this place to talk about it and you should just stay away from the weight board. Dimensions forums has many wonderful places to go, plus chat!

I also hope this post, while long, is an example to some of our friends who don't seem to know how to share their opinions without a domineering, snide tone. It doesn't have to be that way. It just makes everyone involved look petty, and those who act like they are above internet drama are usually the worst.

Please PM if you've concerns/questions w/ anything I said.

EDITED to say, wow, that's long. But I guess that's cause I really mean it. I want a place to go.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree. This is supposed to be a safe place to talk about erotic weight gain and fantasy issues, not a place for people to start another vapid debate about how wrong they think it is.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

I am one of those 'loud' posters, I suppose..heh.Funny thing is, I have posted in threads about 'squashing'(how fun that might be to do to a willing man) I have said other positive things that can really only be found here on this particular forum.

It is true that there is hijacking that happens all over Dims Forums, and I am also 'guilty' of it.I don't think I ever really came in here when I first started posting.I am also pretty sure(and I could only make sure by actually going through ALL my messages posted here) I have never said that feeding is an evil thing.I HAVE commented on forced feeding, coz, gee, I think that is pretty bad.I suppose it is difficult for me to come to this forum when I see a fun topic and then I happen to read threads that contain stuff I think is pretty damaging, and not say anything.

Also, sometimes things are said that are not against feeders/feedees/feeding, but rather are seeing someone be a fairly yucky human being.So, maybe when I dislike what someone has said, it has nothing to do with feeding or weight gain...that is where I think there is a difference.

When I see the biggest tussles happening on this forum,they are not usually about saying feeding and/or gaining being bad.Most of the time, with me anyway, it is about someones personality.Sorry, but I don't think that just because someone says they are a feeder..a feedee..an active gainer...means they never say stuff that should be questioned.I suppose this board could be all about anything goes, and that is certainly the decision for the powers that be.


----------



## Tzetrik (Oct 31, 2006)

Not much of a discussion forum if your opinion gets you banned before you open your gob..


----------



## Rickgm (Oct 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> The opposing opinion was just as present on the old boards, we just have more active users now with the new format.
> 
> I agree that if someone doesn't have any interest in gaining or issues discussed here, there's not really any good reason for them to come over and just bash away at people for it - simple enough to avoid the board.
> 
> ...



I started coming here in the early 90s, back when Melanie Bell was an inspiration to all of us who enjoyed weight gain. I may be wrong (or maybe it was so long ago that I just don't remember) but I believe the weight board was originally set up for this small group of us who were "coming out of the closet" about our secret desires toward purposely gaining weight. Back then, the anti feeder comments usually came from some immature jerk who found the site (on this brand new internet thing) and figured it would be cool to ridicule us. I guess the board has evolved since then but I hope we never lose sight of its roots.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 31, 2006)

Agreed. 



tres huevos said:


> Honestly, I welcome critical discussions of feederism, but if the Weight Board is going to function as it's meant to, people have to be stopped from hijacking threads to criticize and attack other posters. I don't understand why is this kind of behavior tolerated here and not on other boards.


 

Everyone's allowed to have an opinion and to speak their mind, but there comes a point when it just becomes bashing. 

The weight board is my favorite part of these forums, but it seems like many of the threads I enjoy just end in meanness. 

So you don't like chosen weight gain or feederism or whatever, cool, then the weight board is probably not your thing. That doesn't mean you have to try to ruin it for others.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 31, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Also, sometimes things are said that are not against feeders/feedees/feeding, but rather are seeing someone be a fairly yucky human being.So, maybe when I dislike what someone has said, it has nothing to do with feeding or weight gain...that is where I think there is a difference.



And this is coming from someone who has difficulty posting anything that doesn't contain any sarcastic or condescending remarks. I believe that you were the one who complained about people getting cranky over energetic posts last week, and then tried to spin the subject of another thread when you were called on your words (not just by me, either).

As the old saying goes, you've got three fingers pointing back at you.


----------



## ciaobella (Oct 31, 2006)

Ugh. 

I agree a 100%, I would love to contribute more, but the bashing that goes on does keep me from doing so. Am I a coward for this? No, I just don't have the patience to deal with the same attitude I get in my daily life when I come online to escape it. 

For me this (the weight board and wg) is personal choice and I'm not interested in being told why it isn't right by people who obviously don't share my opinion. Food for thought: I do not support WLS and so I stay out of that particular board; would be nice if those who don't agree with or at least agree to disagree with feederism and wg would stay out of the weight board. I suppose it was naive of me to assume that when I found this particular board I would be more understood. 

Whatever, doesn't change things in the end, I'll continue to read and reply when I feel I can do so without incurring someone's wrath for having dared express my opinion. 

Though seeing as I already don't frequent the other boards (except the clothing fashion one!) it would be sad if this trend continues to the point where I lose patience with the whole thing. Already happened on the Main board. If I had to read one more thread about losing weight I swear I would have lost it!...

Meh, my two cents for what it is worth...not much, I know.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 31, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> For me this (the weight board and wg) is personal choice and I'm not interested in being told why it isn't right by people who obviously don't share my opinion. Food for thought: I do not support WLS and so I stay out of that particular board; would be nice if those who don't agree with or at least agree to disagree with feederism and wg would stay out of the weight board.



Couldn't have said it any better. The Weight Board has always been the most popular of the forums, so sometimes, people come in here just to make sure that Dimensions still has a pulse. But, with popularity comes stupidity...because there's always going to be a handful of people coming in here looking to see boobies, and there's always going to be a handful of muck-rakers with a "holier than thou" attitude. Because of this, feederism will never see a friendly debate...despite this forum being designed specifically for us.


----------



## roundbird (Oct 31, 2006)

Who knows, maybe a couple of them may get educated on these boards and will come over from the dark side.
Another thought is that some of these people are repressing their true nature. That always leads to an over reaction.

"Methinks thou doth protest too much!"...William Shakespear


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And this is coming from someone who has difficulty posting anything that doesn't contain any sarcastic or condescending remarks. I believe that you were the one who complained about people getting cranky over energetic posts last week, and then tried to spin the subject of another thread when you were called on your words (not just by me, either).
> 
> As the old saying goes, you've got three fingers pointing back at you.





Ok I know I'm still fairly new around here. I'm here for fun, good conversation, and the last thing I'm looking for is a fight. However considering how much you two have had words lately this SOOO seems like a hi-jack to me. 

I mean come on, can't you post without picking a fight?

and back the actual subject....

I'm on the fence about feeding/weight gain, but it does not stop me from caring about people who like it. I agree 100% that anyone posting in the area should be able to do so without having to explain or be given ANY shit about what they like. 

I love this section because it is alot of fun. I would like to see it stay that way and intend to do my best to be respectful to everyone.:wubu:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 31, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> I mean come on, can't you post without picking a fight?



Why don't you ask her? Her comment was directed at me, after all.

But back on topic, we're all in agreement that the bashing of feederism doesn't belong here. It's not for everyone, and none of us have any difficulty living with that; I'm not one to impose my ways on others.

I could be wrong, but CurvyEm may have been compelled to post this after seeing the fistfights that broke out in the Ablow threads. As we all know, all of this started when a rep from the show came in here looking for feeders and feedees to come to NY to talk to a TV psychiatrist. It wasn't so much a pro/anti feederism debate as much as it was a debate over what that show was really looking to do.

But, feederism debates have seen that same explosive energy. We constantly have to hear "you're controlling her", "you don't care for her health", etc. I don't see how I'm controlling my partner if she's OFFERING to participate because she just loves to eat that much. Back when I first discovered Dimensions, this board was filled with stories (fact and fictional), progress pictures, and FAQs were addressed. But a lot has changed. We now have the Paysite forum, the WLS forum, the Foodee forum...Dimensions has been broken down into so many categories, separating us from each other, and it's rare to see a subject accumulate enough posts for multiple threads without a fight involved. Some topics are thrown out here just to keep the place alive.

There's really no solution, because whatever problem is solved today will be replaced by another tomorrow. Not much hope left for Dimensions, honestly.


----------



## there_there (Oct 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> and it's rare to see a subject accumulate enough posts for multiple threads without a fight involved. Some topics are thrown out here just to keep the place alive.




personally, i think a lot of you are fighting on here because you enjoy it. You need it. The same sort of people who enjoy reality TV shows with manufactured/encouraged drama & fighting.

As for me, I have plenty of real drama to deal between 8AM & 5 PM without resorting to fictional drama in my "free time"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 31, 2006)

_*Male:* I like when chicks burp. Something about a fat girl letting out a loud one really turns me on, 'specially when you can smell what she ate. Anybody else like this?

*Random Female 1*: Are you serious?

*Random Female 2:* <insert droll sarcasm here>

*Random Female 3:* Man, that's just sick. I'd never burp in front of a guy.

*SomeGuy:* Not me man. I take no pleasure in watching a woman I care about suffer horribly through a gastro intestinal disturbance that forces her to endure more humiliation in a world already beleaguered in fat hatred and contempt. Your soul ought to be scalded in bleach._​

This kind of stuff is what turns this place to shit. It creates an unfriendly atmosphere where there really isn't supposed to be one. Nothing wrong with sharing thoughts but sometimes it gets carried too far.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Not much hope left for Dimensions, honestly.



I call bullshit on that statement. This community is thriving more than ever before, just in many different ways than it has in the past... things grow, evolve, and yes... change. 

If the parts you (general populous you) enjoy most seem lacking, then I suggest you contribute to them in a constructive manner - start new posts, interesting discussions, fantasy topics, etc.


----------



## Ted (Oct 31, 2006)

In my wanderings about the world, I notice that discussions which resolve or illuminate seem more and more rare.

It seems that the blind partisanship, once reserved for high school sports, has spread to all areas of life and living, as if the many partisans were forever stuck at age fourteen. The practitioners seem to consider the matter resolved in their favor if they can cry, at some point, "We rule. You drool".

Another barrier seems to be the equating of fact with opinion. Perhaps this springs from a misreading of Einstein and Heisenberg--all is relative... nothing is certain... and from a misunderstanding of equality. Equality before the law cannot be extended to "my opinion is as good as your facts".

Most commonly, I see ad hominem, appeal to refutable authority, and the like. Saying "you're stupid", "your argument is stupid", "my professor says so", or "my favorite blog says so" clarifies nothing and resolves nothing.

I consider delighting in that sort of exchange perverse. I try to avoid it and those who enjoy it.

In my opinion, meaningless dialogue for the sake of scoring debating points has no worth.

Thanks for reading,
Ted


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> If the parts you (general populous you) enjoy most seem lacking, then I suggest you contribute to them in a constructive manner - start new posts, interesting discussions, fantasy topics, etc.



We do, AnnMarie. And you're right, Dimensions IS thriving, but Lilly gave a perfect example of how it only takes one "how dare you" to turn the discussion board into a battleground. A lot of people (including you) have interacted with me personally and just about all of you know about my orientation, my fetishes, fantasies, etc. Hence, I see no point in starting a topic with a fact that most people already know about me...especially when there's always going to be someone coming in with malicious criticism. We've got a lot of that appearing lately, and that's exactly what I meant when I stated that Dimensions has little hope left. 
This place was OUT OF CONTROL a few years ago. You were here, you remember it. People were coming in here to bitch about elections, wars, and other assorted current events that had absolutely NO place in here...and that was ON TOP of the trolling we used to get. Some guidelines were put in place and a tight lid was placed on it, and that's pretty much what CurvyEm is asking for. With all the mud that's been slung around in here in recent days/weeks, maybe it's time to initiate some new guidelines and make the Weight Board a little safer for people who want to talk about their fat-related fetishes without the fear of being slammed for it.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 1, 2006)

i too believe that something needs to change. every day, i come on here and see great threads gone down the shitter because of bickering, bad jokes, or too much sarcasm. dont get me wrong, sarcasm and jokes are great. at some point, it gets to be a bit much though.

this thread is a great example:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13860

it starts out great. a guy posts a pic of his gaining girlfriend for all to admire. but by 3 pages, its deteriorated into an argument over what is emo. who fucking cares what emo is, or who is emo, or if the girl is emo?!?!?! she's hot!! 

i think some rules need to be established, and enforced. if you dont like feederism, fine, dont post in threads about feederism. if you think somebody is emo, or goth, or dutch, and that has NOTHING to do with the thread, then dont post in there. go debate that on emoforums.org or something.


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I could be wrong, but CurvyEm may have been compelled to post this after seeing the fistfights that broke out in the Ablow threads.



You're almost right but not spot on. I left the dr ablow thread after the first page because I could see where it was going. What inspired me, so to speak, to post this is the way that I see most threads on this board going. 

A: I like X thing about weight gain
B: Oh I like it too
C: Ewww this is WAAAAY too creepy for me
D: Yeah I agree, sick sick sick
A: but.... 
C&D Man, people are such pervs. blah blah *snarky comment* *retort* E,F,G,H,I,J,K objectify! perversion! disgusting! how dare they! 

Now I honestly can see why people would feel like this. I can see why they would find some of the things on here perverted. I can see why people would take a huge dislike to some of the things people say. BUT... this *IS* the board for it and I honestly think if people don't agree with it rather than coming here and kicking off about it, they should just not read the board... It's honestly not too much to ask. I'm not being mean, or trying to cause and argument but this is something I feel strongly about now and I do think that those who don't like what this board is about should keep away.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

It's pretty bold for someone to come in here and share something that's intimate and otherwise private...and easy to understand the need to "defend" it. It's personal and sacred, and if someone wants to spit on it, well, we've seen what can happen.

In regards to Collegeguy's comments...well, spinoffs are spinoffs. They're going to happen everywhere and anywhere. But yeah, fighting over the true meaning of the word "emo" is a little silly. I'm no saint, I'm guilty of fueling personal vendettas, but then again, I don't like getting spit on, either. Tough call.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> In regards to Collegeguy's comments...well, spinoffs are spinoffs. They're going to happen everywhere and anywhere. But yeah, fighting over the true meaning of the word "emo" is a little silly. I'm no saint, I'm guilty of fueling personal vendettas, but then again, I don't like getting spit on, either. Tough call.


tough call indeed. they happen everywhere, its the natural flow of conversation. that thread just got way off topic and out of hand, as do alot of threads here. 

AM seems to have done a good job of cleaning it up though.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> AM seems to have done a good job of cleaning it up though.



That she does. But the choice between letting someone pee down our backs or retaliating and ruining the fun is a choice that we shouldn't have to make in here in the first place...especially when it comes to feederism.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> That she does. But the choice between letting someone pee down our backs or retaliating and ruining the fun is a choice that we shouldn't have to make in here in the first place...especially when it comes to feederism.



I'm doing my best, we'll see how things go. I can't be everywhere, all the time, spanking people for each post - for instance, I should have been asleep close to 2 hours ago, but here I am fighting battles to attempt to make this a bit better or peaceful before bed. There is a participant responsibility aspect to the attitude and flow here, I'd like to see that embraced a bit more.

At some point posters have to learn some self control, to step back, take a breath and realize that this is JUST a message board, and it's perfectly ok to have an unexpressed thought.


----------



## djewell (Nov 1, 2006)

man i leave for a while and everything goes down the tubes.  

anyway....

my thought is that whatever you want to post on here thats related should be allowed. as long as the thread represents an opinion about weight gain fantasies or something along those lines i think its posting will be a good thing. if its a troll, stomp him/her out with ridicule. thats always fun. gang up on the bully.


----------



## Rickgm (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> We do, AnnMarie. And you're right, Dimensions IS thriving, but Lilly gave a perfect example of how it only takes one "how dare you" to turn the discussion board into a battleground... maybe it's time to initiate some new guidelines and make the Weight Board a little safer for people who want to talk about their fat-related fetishes without the fear of being slammed for it.



It is uncommon for me to post twice in one day but I have to agree. Like I said, this place began ten years ago as a sanctuary for fat lovers AND feeders and feedees. The chat rooms are just as nasty. I used to be very active many years ago but now I mostly lurk because I got tired of the vicious attacks. At times the moderators themselves would be the instigators. So now I pretty much just keep my feelings to myself. It is fine to evolve but if it were my web site I would think about what I want it to evolve into. It is definitely not the same place it used to be.


----------



## missaf (Nov 1, 2006)

Remember that rule mama used to teach her kids? If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all? While I think that rule is draconian, I also think it has merit. 

The Weight Board is a place for people to discuss the issues that this board addresses, to find solace in the fact that they are not alone, and to explore their sexuality. These are hard topics to address, and coming forward should be admired, not demonized. Think about how you'd like to be treated if you needed helpful advice on an issue such as these before you hit that post button, please.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

in reference to the kaffufle/butthurtness in the new picture thread: i've said it before and i'll say it again...i really think some of you guys take this whole messageboard thing a tad too seriously. conversations wander from topic to topic on boards, as in life. there are things about life/the world/the internet that are ACTUALLY messed up and wrong, unjust, threatening, whatever. it seems downright absurd to me that people would work themselves into such a tizzy over a thread jumping topics. 
as i've also mentioned here before(somewhere..i think?), i'm a moderator over at another board, with another very specific, very polarizing and often argument-inducing topic (appropriately enough: music). honestly, a thread going from one subject to another, to another, to another, is par for the course on not only that board, but every other board i read. it's lively! it's interesting! it's debate(sometimes)! i just don't see why people get so worked up about it over here. 
in summary: internet. relax a little. 


this of course as nothing to do with the OPs concerns (oh god i'm derailing another thread! sombody cuff me before i do it again), but yeah. 
'sayin.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

one comment is hardly a tizzy. just saying.


elle camino said:


> in reference to the kaffufle/butthurtness in the new picture thread: i've said it before and i'll say it again...i really think some of you guys take this whole messageboard thing a tad too seriously. conversations wander from topic to topic on boards, as in life. there are things about life/the world/the internet that are ACTUALLY messed up and wrong, unjust, threatening, whatever. it seems downright absurd to me that people would work themselves into such a tizzy over a thread jumping topics.
> as i've also mentioned here before(somewhere..i think?), i'm a moderator over at another board, with another very specific, very polarizing and often argument-inducing topic (appropriately enough: music). honestly, a thread going from one subject to another, to another, to another, is par for the course on not only that board, but every other board i read. it's lively! it's interesting! it's debate(sometimes)! i just don't see why people get so worked up about it over here.
> in summary: internet. relax a little.
> 
> ...



also, I think most people know the difference between natural conversational drift/innocent hijacking and assholes who attempt to disrupt the thread and be rude to the people who have a genuine interest in said thread.

I could be wrong. It happens once or twice a year.

ps: for some folks--due to innocent reasons like remoteness--the internet is the only connection to any kind of "community." Walk in their shoes before you go making rules for them.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2006)

I hereby dub CurvyEm "Cool Thread Starter of the Week!" She always gets good stuff going around here. I can't rep you again Em but if I could I'd rep you twice more.


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I hereby dub CurvyEm "Cool Thread Starter of the Week!" She always gets good stuff going around here. I can't rep you again Em but if I could I'd rep you twice more.



Yay! Thank you


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm doing my best, we'll see how things go. I can't be everywhere, all the time, spanking people for each post



I know...my point is that you SHOULDN'T HAVE TO. It wasn't a criticism of your effort at ALL. It seems that everyone is in agreement that feeders are criticized quite often, though, and it's easy to perceive criticism as a personal attack when it comes to a lifestyle that's so dear to us. So yeah, maybe it's time to change with the times and set a few new guidelines to keep the personal attacks to a minimum.


----------



## Shala (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow. Firstly, let me mention that I am BRAND NEW here. I came to this site searching for the size acceptance I hadn't found in my life and this site has given me a new outlook about my body and my self-worth. That being said I had never heard of feederism until I came here. Not a word. There is an entire world of information here I never knew existed. As someone who is completely open to others' preferences and lifestyles, I am always eager to learn. However, with all the personal attacks/fighting, etc, I am left worried that I might ask a question that would offend someone(which I would NEVER intentionally do).


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> ...So I was thinking that maybe we could have a rule against people coming here and doing it? I honestly think it's putting people off posting what they want to on this board. I'm not trying to cause an arguement or anything. I'd just like to see this board back to the way it was



In general, rules bite. They just invite contention and hair-splitting. However, yes, this board has a clearly described theme, and those who simply mock and attack are doing the wrong thing and face double-secret probation.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

Double secret probation? I suppose that can work fine for all of us. Okay then...BACK TO FAT!!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And this is coming from someone who has difficulty posting anything that doesn't contain any sarcastic or condescending remarks. I believe that you were the one who complained about people getting cranky over energetic posts last week, and then tried to spin the subject of another thread when you were called on your words (not just by me, either).
> 
> As the old saying goes, you've got three fingers pointing back at you.



If you would like to tell me about the 'other thread' where I was called on my words, I would be interested in knowing which one you are talking about.Now, this can be done here, or in PM( I am thinking PM would be the place)

"It was't so much a pro/anti feederism debate as much as it was a debate over what the show was really looking to do"

The comments I made about what you said were not about being pro/anti feederism either, but you are now trying to make it out to be the case, and I won't allow you to that.

Almost seems that you are saying that you should be allowed to say anything because you are a feeder...that is some wacky reasoning.If someone made a negative comment about something I said, I should really think before I accuse them of being sexist..ummm, just because I have a vagina and all.


Hmmmm,I had a bf who thought it was cute when I farted, so I do not automatically dismiss people, but some come close..


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Almost seems that you are saying that you should be allowed to say anything because you are a feeder...that is some wacky reasoning.



I don't believe he's said anything of the sort.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't believe he's said anything of the sort.


No, Em, he has not said those words, but I am talking about a person acting as if that is the case.*s*


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> No, Em, he has not said those words, but I am talking about a person acting as if that is the case.*s*



I can't see it personally.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I can't see it personally.


And that's ok, but I did.*s*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2006)

Last word.


----------



## ciaobella (Nov 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> _*Male:* I like when chicks burp. Something about a fat girl letting out a loud one really turns me on, 'specially when you can smell what she ate. Anybody else like this?
> 
> *Random Female 1*: Are you serious?
> 
> ...



OMG!!! 

TOTALLY believable scenario! 

Oh and yes, that is what I would like to see less of...isn't very encouraging for new posters as we are about 99% sure someone is going to jump on us like that and really, who among us needs to feel like there is yet _another_ place we don't fit in!  

p.s. For those women who believe never burping in front of a guy is the way to go, try living with one (other than the boys in your family!) and tell me how long you last before you let it rip!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Almost seems that you are saying that you should be allowed to say anything because you are a feeder...that is some wacky reasoning.



View attachment captain_tenneal.jpg
Well you're wrong.

Being a feeder doesn't grant me the privelage to say what I want and/or attack anyone here on the boards for disagreeing with me. Being a member of Dimensions since 1998 does not give me any form of seniority that would grant such a privelage, either. And exactly how did you come to that conclusion, by the way?

Rhonda had lashed out at anyone who didn't like the idea of the show, the only person who backed her up was you, and you did it by trying to spin the conversation with the feminist card. No one bought it, and no one's buying this, either. Enough already.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> one comment is hardly a tizzy. just saying.


correct, but i don't see how that applies to what i was talking about. way more than one comment about all that, unfortunately. 



Rebecca said:


> also, I think most people know the difference between natural conversational drift/innocent hijacking and assholes who attempt to disrupt the thread and be rude to the people who have a genuine interest in said thread.


yeah i'm not sure if you read the thread in question, but it's not like nintendocore posted a picture of his girlfriend, and me and gwarrior immediately barrelled in and started talking about musical genres. the conversation took a natural turn. pictures of his gf were still there, people could still see/discuss them, really not a big deal. 
at least it shouldn't be. 



Rebecca said:


> ps: for some folks--due to innocent reasons like remoteness--the internet is the only connection to any kind of "community." Walk in their shoes before you go making rules for them.


yeah i don't get your point here at all, girl. 
so some lonely soul posting on dims from a laptop in an abandoned shack in the ozarks is going to be somehow emotionally damaged by a thread changing topics? does not compute.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> correct, but i don't see how that applies to what i was talking about. way more than one comment about all that, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> yeah i'm not sure if you read the thread in question, but it's not like nintendocore posted a picture of his girlfriend, and me and gwarrior immediately barrelled in and started talking about musical genres. the conversation took a natural turn. pictures of his gf were still there, people could still see/discuss them, really not a big deal.
> ...



I seperated my comments hoping to help you to understand that I was referring first to simple conversation changes (which are inevitable and no big deal) and *then* to the abuse that gets heaped on some people in threads thereby changing the nature of the thread. Sorry the difference between those two occurrences hasn't cleared itself up for you yet.

As for the last bit, no, I don't think a change in coversation is going to hurt the feelings of someone in the ozarks, but I do think that before you can tell people how seriously to take anything, you should probably have some concept of who, where, and what they are. Until then, your opinion lacks validity and just sounds like you're pouting because you can't seem to convince others that it's their problem that your smart ass comments aren't appreciated.

And pouting is emo.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

alright girl, if you're gonna get the claws out for no reason, i'll go ahead and unsheath mine. 


Rebecca said:


> I seperated my comments hoping to help you to understand that I was referring first to simple conversation changes (which are inevitable and no big deal) and *then* to the abuse that gets heaped on some people in threads thereby changing the nature of the thread. Sorry the difference between those two occurrences hasn't cleared itself up for you yet.


yeah i don't know if you bothered to actually read my original post in this thread, but i made it abundantly clear that this issue was intirely separate from the OP's concern about feeder bashing on this board. so the difference was acknowledged before your weak attempt at schooling me on the finer points of this v. that. 
and to be quite honest, i questioned whether it was even really necessary to point out that these were two separate issues, seeing as anyone with a speck of reading comprehension skills would successfully gather that on their own. 



Rebecca said:


> As for the last bit, no, I don't think a change in coversation is going to hurt the feelings of someone in the ozarks, but I do think that before you can tell people how seriously to take anything, you should probably have some concept of who, where, and what they are. Until then, your opinion lacks validity and just sounds like you're pouting because you can't seem to convince others that it's their problem that your smart ass comments aren't appreciated.
> 
> And pouting is emo.


i really don't give a shit who, where, or what you are, there is no set of circumstances humanly possible that would justify taking a thread on the internet that seriously. when you find yourself up in arms over a thread wandering topics, that's officially start menu > turn off computer time, folks. 
as for my comments being unappreciated, the several columns of rep and PMs i've accumulated overnight with several variations on 'thanks for pointing out how high strung some people here are' comments would say different, sweets.
seems to me you're just trying out outsnark me at this point. laudable goal, and i respect you setting the bar high for yourself, but it's never going to happen.


----------



## Tzetrik (Nov 1, 2006)

none of this would have happened if we just said *no to emo*.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

oh i tried, trust me. 
in fact that's kind of _why_ it happened.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

View attachment john-denver.jpg

_Sunshiiiiiiine on my shoulderrrrrs makes me happyyyyyyy_


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> View attachment 11020
> Well you're wrong.
> 
> Being a feeder doesn't grant me the privelage to say what I want and/or attack anyone here on the boards for disagreeing with me. Being a member of Dimensions since 1998 does not give me any form of seniority that would grant such a privelage, either. And exactly how did you come to that conclusion, by the way?
> ...



*L*..wow

First, I was making a general comment when I said Rhonda was capable.I would say that about a man or a woman.There was no 'feminist card' played, but is interesting that you came to that conclusion..hmmmm.

It is not about being a feeder or not.If I was a feedee and I made a comment on the weight board that was really shitty, I would still have to accept being called on it.Just my being part of the 'club' does not mean all social decency goes out the window.Bruce, this is pretty silly, no doubt, but I am not a person to be silenced by being told that 'no one's buying it', coz, ummm,I have my defenders as well.See how silly that sounds?

Dang sclang..*L*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

way to talk about feelings and have bangs, john denver you emo sonofabitch.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> If I was a feedee and I made a comment on the weight board that was really shitty, I would still have to accept being called on it.Just my being part of the 'club' does not mean all social decency goes out the window.Bruce, this is pretty silly, no doubt, but I am not a person to be silenced by being told that 'no one's buying it', coz, ummm,I have my defenders as well.See how silly that sounds?
> 
> Dang sclang..*L*



Monique, your posts aren't perfect examples of social decency, either. You said yourself that you're one of those "loud posters". But at least we agree that this is silly. To think...two loud posters seeing eye to eye.

Baba booey.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Monique, your posts aren't perfect examples of social decency, either. You said yourself that you're one of those "loud posters". But at least we agree that this is silly. To think...two loud posters seeing eye to eye.
> 
> Baba booey.


Loud as in usually right...yeah...like that....wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Loud as in usually right...yeah...like that....wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...



The scary thing is that I'm starting to like the way you think :huh:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> The scary thing is that I'm starting to like the way you think :huh:



This scares me..a lot..heh.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i really don't give a shit who, where, or what you are, there is no set of circumstances humanly possible that would justify taking a thread on the internet that seriously. when you find yourself up in arms over a thread wandering topics, that's officially start menu > turn off computer time, folks.
> as for my comments being unappreciated, the several columns of rep and PMs i've accumulated overnight with several variations on 'thanks for pointing out how high strung some people here are' comments would say different, sweets.
> seems to me you're just trying out outsnark me at this point. laudable goal, and i respect you setting the bar high for yourself, but it's never going to happen.



There was a big arguement about this very issue quite some time ago hence the creation of the lounge area where people can pitter about at will. People would gather around to talk about something that they were taking very seriously and some folks would show up and turn it into another rerun of HeeHaw. They thought themselves clever but the people there interested in the original topic started getting tired of always having their thoughts defiled. Just because you don't take stuff seriously doesn't make it ok to decide for everyone else. So you got some nice rep comments. That's great. It doesn't mean that what you're doing is right. You're not the only one who gets rep so having a few people who agree with you is meaningless if you are not following the rules of the board. 

All I'm saying is, if you have some valid truth to point out about all this you should do so some other way. All annoying people use that same excuse: "If you take me so seriously then YOU'RE the problem. It's YOU'RE fault. YOU should leave. Bla bla bla." Every huckleberry who ever posted here said that. I'm using the past tense deliberately. This argument you are using about how everybody else is the problem just doesn't work. If what you're doing hinders the tenets set in this forum then you should stop. Just because it's fun for you and the people who egg you on doesn't mean it's ok.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

Internet.


Relax.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

more like:

oblivious.

no use in arguing.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah i'm just never going to agree with anyone who takes a fucking messageboard that seriously. because it's completely ridiculous. 
go take a walk, folks. pet a kitty. smell a flower. chill the heck out.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

Monique, I think that you and I can both agree to disagree with very little effort. We had words, no doubt, but allow me to put my sword and shield down and issue you an apology for all of it. Dimensions is for both of us, feedees, feeders, or otherwise, and I'd like to extend the invitation to put personal difference aside and just enjoy what we came here to enjoy.

And let's hope that you and I can set an example for other members of these forums.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2006)

That's unfortunate because there is someone who takes this board rather seriously but that shall become clear to you with time in other ways. 

Till then, carry on as you wish. :bow: 



elle camino said:


> yeah i'm just never going to agree with anyone who takes a fucking messageboard that seriously. because it's completely ridiculous.
> go take a walk, folks. pet a kitty. smell a flower. chill the heck out.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just because you don't take stuff seriously doesn't make it ok to decide for everyone else.


This is a good point. Sure, sometimes a hijack is fun, and the habitual hijackers are generally smart and funny people. But their otherwise-enjoyable humor is wasted when it's at the expense of an interesting serious thread. 

It doesn't mean I'm taking the internet too seriously, and it doesn't mean I don't enjoy life. The tendency of some hijackers to take a superior attitude when confronted makes it all that much more frustrating. 



> yeah i'm just never going to agree with anyone who takes a fucking messageboard that seriously. because it's completely ridiculous.


I like you elle, but on this subject, I feel your pride is obstructing your ears. I understand you don't agree with Lilly's point - but can't you at least acknowledge that it might be valid?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's unfortunate because there is someone who takes this board rather seriously but that shall become clear to you with time in other ways.
> 
> Till then, carry on as you wish. :bow:


oh dear, an awkward attempt at theatening me with being banned over something completely insignifigant. i am absolutely terrified.

sam: i'm all for different viewpoints, but i do think there should be a measure of reason involved. a discussion on the internet about a picture of a half naked girl is not sacred, holy ground. it's just not. i'm sorry, folks.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 1, 2006)

_*Rhonda had lashed out at anyone who didn't like the idea of the show, the only person who backed her up was you, and you did it by trying to spin the conversation with the feminist card. No one bought it, and no one's buying this, either. Enough already.*_

I had to interject here. I read with great interest the thread you refer to, above. Nowhere did I see rhonda lash out at anyone who didn't like the idea of the show, all I saw was Rhonda defending her right to appear on the show, as IS her right. In fact she was attacked by someone who said that her appearing on the show would reflect badly on him, although I can't see how. I saw NO lashing by Rhonda, she gave her reasons clearly all the way through, whilst defending herself.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> a discussion on the internet about a picture of a half naked girl is not sacred, holy ground. it's just not. i'm sorry, folks.



That is exactly the point. Just because you don't believe it's worthy of keeping on track doesn't mean it's not. 

I told you exactly why I removed the arguments in that thread, and I stand by it... the people who use and respect this part of the forum would like some attempt to maintain the integrity of their discussions. I started with that post to see how we can try to make that happen. 

On the WB, a picture of a gaining girlfriend is dead on-target, so derailing that thread for _a page and half_ with arguments over the appropriate use of a term that has NOTHING to do with it is disrespectful to the original poster and all the other interested parties on this board

This board is built for exactly those types of threads, so it's not about taking it to seriously or not having a life. It's about respecting what this board is for and not derailing a thread in total - that's it, no reason to read bigger intent or go around accusing others of having no life because they'd like this board to be a bit more than petty arguments and snarky comments.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you read all of them? She got particularly nasty with dan ex machina and some of her posts against me had to be deleted for getting too personal. Maybe she didn't literally lash out, but her "fuck you" attitude wasn't earning her any extra supporters, either.
GainingGoddess was scheduled to appear on that same show. She's been on TV before...not only has she picked her spots wisely, but she's always carried herself with integrity and class...two traits of which Rhonda failed to exhibit in public postings and private emails. 
There's a fine line between a respectable, classy lady taking the front line for size acceptance as opposed to someone looking to pimp her site out on TV. Personally, I'd like to think that GG is a better spokeswoman for "people like us", but that's got nothing to do with why those threads turned out the way they did.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> some of her posts against me had to be deleted for getting too personal.



As were some of your posts to her, anyone deleted was way out of bounds at one point or another. 

Let's move on everyone, going over this again is only starting up issues that are exactly what we're trying to avoid. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

Kudos all up and down this statement.


AnnMarie said:


> That is exactly the point. Just because you don't believe it's worthy of keeping on track doesn't mean it's not.
> 
> I told you exactly why I removed the arguments in that thread, and I stand by it... the people who use and respect this part of the forum would like some attempt to maintain the integrity of their discussions. I started with that post to see how we can try to make that happen.
> 
> ...



Also, thank you.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

AnnMarie, how was the discussion of the term in question in that thread disrespectful of the original poster of that thread, when the orginal poster of that thread took part in the discussion of the term in question?
if he didn't care, and no harm was done, personal threats, made, etc etc etc, i ask again: what's the big flipping deal?
not that i have some huge problem with the discussion being deleted, at all. if i had i would have said something in this thread about it. 
rather my issue (as i feel like i've made perfectly clear), is people having heart attacks about threads being derailed at all, and waxing butthurt about it like it's some severe emotional trauma. clearly a few of you guys just take this whole 'words on the internerd' thing a hell of a lot more seriously than one should in order to maintain a degree of sanity.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 2, 2006)

man i love this thread.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 3, 2006)

Elle, if I remember correctly... you were the one who went all OMGZ NO YOU DIDNT!! about the use of the word 'emo'.

To use your own words (since I OBVIOUSLY can't think for myself :huh



> Internet.
> 
> 
> Relax.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 3, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> Elle, if I remember correctly


you don't.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 3, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you don't.




then forgive me. my brain must not be working,


----------



## Emma (Nov 4, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Sure, sometimes a hijack is fun, and the habitual hijackers are generally smart and funny people. But their otherwise-enjoyable humor is wasted when it's at the expense of an interesting serious thread.



I don't think they're smart and funny. I think they're hurtful and mean and what you might find not serious might be very serious to the person who posted it. Then again I don't find making fun of people to be funny at all.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2006)

Em..come on...I have seen you trash people for misspelling words..nice people who misspelled a word or two in an otherwise nice post...I am only bringing this up because you are saying that you don't like mean people.Let's face it, people wander around these boards and not everything will be neat and tidy


----------



## Emma (Nov 5, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Em..come on...I have seen you trash people for misspelling words..nice people who misspelled a word or two in an otherwise nice post...I am only bringing this up because you are saying that you don't like mean people.Let's face it, people wander around these boards and not everything will be neat and tidy



Yes, I've been mean in the past but I'm honestly trying to make up for that.


----------

